# Help, I Have A Leak!



## ZHB (Mar 17, 2009)

I have a leak in my tow vehicle ('08 Suburban.) I am mechanically inept, so I'd like your help ID'ing it so I know exactly what to tell the dealership.

About 2 weeks ago, I found numerous drops below the truck. It kept dripping slowly a couple days, but I wasn't sure from where. Then it stopped last week.
I crawled under yesterday and took a photo (attached.) To my VERY untrained eye, it looks like it's transmission fluid dripping out, hitting the frame below and then dripping in several places. I see the oil filter is covered too, but I think it's splatter. Or it could be that oil is dripping out and splattering on the transmission.....as I said, I don't know. Can ya help me ID it?

If it looks like a probable oil filter problem, I'll run it up to Jiffy Lube now and have them change it all out (it's been 3200 miles; the 'oil life' on the engine computer says 48%.) But if it's more likely a transmission problem I;'ll take it up to the dealer tomorrow. Another dumb question here: how do I check the level of transmission fluid?


----------



## pintoplumber (Nov 4, 2007)

It doesn't look red in color to me. Tranny fluid is red. Dennis


----------



## jake's outback (Jul 24, 2010)

ZHB said:


> If it looks like a probable oil filter problem, I'll run it up to Jiffy Lube now and have them change it all out (it's been 3200 miles; the 'oil life' on the engine computer says 48%.) But if it's more likely a transmission problem I;'ll take it up to the dealer tomorrow. Another dumb question here: how do I check the level of transmission fluid?


I am no expert but here is what I would do:

Use your hands and turn your oil filter (white thing i circled) a bit to the right to ensure it is snug, no need to reef on it
The other circle is the back of the transmission. Wipe the area with a white paper towel. If it has a red colour, it is transmission oil
wipe the metal cross member and if the oil is black/brown it's engine oil.
to check transmission oil it is under the hood on the passenger side back by the fire wall. Should be checked with the engine at normal operating temp. Check with the engine on pull the dip stick wipe with clean white cloth reinsert Make sure it goes in all the way, pull it out and check and should be within the marks. Smell the oil if it has a burnt smell time to change. It should be red in colour. The top of the dipstick has a picture of a lock and a gear on it.






Let us know what you come up with.

DO NOT OVER TIGHTEN THE WHITE OIL FILTER!!!

Hope this helps.


----------



## ZHB (Mar 17, 2009)

jake said:


> If it looks like a probable oil filter problem, I'll run it up to Jiffy Lube now and have them change it all out (it's been 3200 miles; the 'oil life' on the engine computer says 48%.) But if it's more likely a transmission problem I;'ll take it up to the dealer tomorrow. Another dumb question here: how do I check the level of transmission fluid?


I am no expert but here is what I would do:
.......Let us know what you come up with.

DO NOT OVER TIGHTEN THE WHITE OIL FILTER!!!

Hope this helps.
[/quote]

THANK YOU!!!!

Here's what I found:

The oil filter felt snug.
The oil I wiped off from both the filter and the transmission was light brown.
The oil I wiped off the crossmember was dark brown/black.
I then checked the ATF fluid and it is red, not burnt-smelling. But it is low - I idled for 5 minutes, then checked while idling. The level is just below the [XXX HOT XXX] area on the dipstick.

So I take it that I'm likely seeing engine oil underneath - it wasn't red at all. However the fluid is low - since this is a "closed system" then doesn't that mean I have leaked some, somewhere? And is it advisable for me to fill this myself? I'd prefer to fill it up, then have the shop give it a look-see.

My real worry is that it is getting to be camping season again - I want to make sure my truck is safe, but I also don't want to take it to the dealer complaining of a transmission leak and get hit with an un-needed $1500 repair bill.


----------



## hautevue (Mar 8, 2009)

Oil underneath: there are a lot of places that it could be leaking from. Most common is around the oil filter gasket which is on the engine side of the filter. If it was crushed, or snagged when installing it, oil could leak out in dribbles.

Is the oil level on the oil dip stick between the line/arrows or whatever you have on the dipstick? If it is not too low, you do not need to panic and run to Jiffy Lube. If you're worried, put oil in (do not overfill) and then drive to the shop.

Tranny fluid: It seems that the fluid when warm is just below the range of "hot" on the dipstick, right? Again, no rush to the dealer. Maybe it's a little low but you didn't mention how many miles you have on the TV and so maybe the tranny fluid is just slowly evaporating. I've seen trannies go 40,000 miles without losing much if any fluid.

You seem to have identified the problem as an oil leak. Since it's not gushing out [and the driveway under your TV would tell you if it was!!], check the oil level and then decide if you want to have the oil changed, and the underside area wiped down with rags. If the leak stops after Jiffy Lube has at it, then the problem was in the oil filter. But if you have them take a minutes to do a quick wipedown of the underside (or hose it thoroughly with a pressured water hose) you will then know in the future if the leak is continuing.

If the leak continues, then I'd take it to your friendly repair shop--dealer, or independent, and have them figure out where the leak is coming from. My experience is that slow leaks never stop on their own, and just get faster and faster until you have a real problem.

Good luck!


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

This is tough as the photo does not give enough information but I would say take it to a trusted mechanic or dealer and ask them to identify the source. It could be everything from a 0 cost repair (change oil filter) to a major engine repair of a crank shaft seal.


----------



## duggy (Mar 17, 2010)

ZHB said:


> I then checked the ATF fluid and it is red, not burnt-smelling. But it is low - I idled for 5 minutes, then checked while idling. The level is just below the [XXX HOT XXX] area on the dipstick.


By the color, it sounds like an oil leak.

As for the ATF level, it may or may not be low. I don't know what transmission is in your Suburban, but I have the GM six speed. The owners manual says it's impossible to get an accurate reading without knowing the fluid temperature. They go into quite a detail about driving at normal speeds for at least 15 minutes, but if it's working too hard it may be too hot, not working hard enough; too cool. Basically, they say if there aren't any puddles, the fluid should stay full, and the only way to check for sure, is to take it to a dealer.


----------



## Red Beard (Feb 13, 2010)

Could be one of the "kids" at Jiffy Lube left the old oil filter O ring in place and now you have two oil filter O rings. The filter will feel tight but it isnt sealing. 
Pull off the oil filter and inspect. Simple and very cheap. 
Next step clean the engine and let it dry...then spay the suspect leaky area with arid-extra dry. Run the engine and re-inspect. Any leaks in the area you sprayed will be easy to detect. 
Good news is the sealing technology on moderen engines is great. So you likely have a loose hose or the like. 
Good luck


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

Red Beard said:


> Could be one of the "kids" at Jiffy Lube left the old oil filter O ring in place and now you have two oil filter O rings. The filter will feel tight but it isnt sealing.


Very common issue.


----------



## ZHB (Mar 17, 2009)

Thanks guys! More investigation to take place this evening or tomorrow.


----------



## WWH (May 7, 2010)

ZHB said:


> I have a leak in my tow vehicle ('08 Suburban.) I am mechanically inept, so I'd like your help ID'ing it so I know exactly what to tell the dealership.
> 
> About 2 weeks ago, I found numerous drops below the truck. It kept dripping slowly a couple days, but I wasn't sure from where. Then it stopped last week.
> I crawled under yesterday and took a photo (attached.) To my VERY untrained eye, it looks like it's transmission fluid dripping out, hitting the frame below and then dripping in several places. I see the oil filter is covered too, but I think it's splatter. Or it could be that oil is dripping out and splattering on the transmission.....as I said, I don't know. Can ya help me ID it?
> ...


Fluid leaks flow down from top of the engine and to the rear of the engine. From the picture it looks like oil on the block above the filter and on the mount However from this picture I can't tell it it is upstream or down stream.

Either way it does not look like a bad leak but something you want to address.


----------



## Scoutr2 (Aug 21, 2006)

CamperAndy said:


> Could be one of the "kids" at Jiffy Lube left the old oil filter O ring in place and now you have two oil filter O rings. The filter will feel tight but it isnt sealing.


Very common issue.
[/quote]

My guess is that you have two seals (one left from the last filter. plus the one on the new filter) or the tech over-tightened the filter, which can compromise the sealing ability. There could also be dirt or a broken/defective seal.

One time, a local mom & pop auto shop changed my oil and the tech cross-threaded the oil drain plug. That was a costly mistake! (for them!) But I discovered it the same way you did - oil drops beneath the engine.

Also - and I'm pretty sure this is not your problem - but Chevrolet transmissions have had issues with the tail-shaft seal leaking from premature wear. But your's seems to be coming from further forward. But it could be a leaky seal on the transfer case output shaft, also. There is oil dripping from there also.

Mike


----------

